# Silkies & Sizzles



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get either or both Sizzles & Silkies this Spring? I would like to add a few of these lovelies to my flock. I live in deep south Texas.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

plenty for sale over here, but its a little far away from you


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you want show quality? Go to the americansilkiebantamclub.org I believe they have a breeder list you can contact for chicks.

You can also purchase chicks for many of the commercial hatcheries, a few you can order as few as 3-4 chicks.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Talk to the Texas folks here. Put a shout out. There are about 4 that I know of that may have silkies and frizzles. Or post on the classified and swap pages/threads. 

Good luck. I just got a splash silkie Roo for free this morning. I feel so lucky!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

No, I don't want show quality. They would be just for me & my little flock. I just think they're so pretty!  

I'll check around, thanks.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Happeesupermom said:


> Does anyone know where I can get either or both Sizzles & Silkies this Spring? I would like to add a few of these lovelies to my flock. I live in deep south Texas.


go to www.poultryshowcentral.com and look for swap meets and poultry shows near your area.....go to them and talk to folks with the birds you are interested in buying! lots of show folks sell non-show fowl as well as show quality and swaps are usually your least expensive bet.

Good luck,


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you...


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Happeesupermom said:


> Thank you...


Yup, anytime!!!


----------

